# Banner machen.



## Tatjana77 (29. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wie kann ich mit Photoshop CS für meine Webseite ein gut und auffallendes Banner machen.
Ich würde mich über anregeungen freuen.
LG
Tatjana


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. August 2006)

Tatjana77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wie kann ich mit Photoshop CS für meine Webseite ein gut und auffallendes Banner machen.
> Ich würde mich über anregeungen freuen.
> LG
> Tatjana




Fang doch erst einmal an und zeig uns deine Entwürfe.

Alex


----------



## Tatjana77 (29. August 2006)

Hallo ,

Hier ist mein erster Entfurf.Aber mich spricht dieser nicht wirklich an.
LG
Tatjana


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. August 2006)

Ich sehe leider kein Bild.

Alex


----------



## buzzom (29. August 2006)

Benutze komplementäre Farben, die fallen ins Auge. Vielleicht dazu ein Aktbild wo du liegst, das passt gut auf solch ein Banner. Dann noch ein netter Schriftzug und fertig.

Devise: Weniger ist mehr.

Alles andere ist eben Talent für Geschmack und Ästhetik. Entwedern man hats oder nicht. Deswegen gibt ja Mediendesigner...


----------



## Paraneuros (29. August 2006)

Tatjana77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> 
> Hier ist mein erster Entfurf.Aber mich spricht dieser nicht wirklich an.
> LG
> Tatjana



Richtig...Also so vom bild her geht es ja...aber die Schrift ist grausam 

Nimm doch mal eine andere und auch eine sanftere Farbe die zu dem weichen grau und weiss passt.Eine dazu geschwungene weiche Schrift unterstützt das ganze.

Dann zu der Frau(bestimmt du)..Ich würde da sowas erotisches empfehlen. Das das ganze etwas aufgewertet wird in dem du ein Glüheffekt einfügst...

Wären meine Ideen


----------



## Tatjana77 (29. August 2006)

Ich bedanke mich für die netten Kommentare und Tips.
Lg
Tatjana


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. August 2006)

Nach dem Browserwechsel kann ich das Bild jetzt auch sehen. Also mein Vorschlag wie oben schon erwähnt: Besser liegende Aufnahme. Dann könnte man den Schriftzug am Körper entlang laufen lassen.

Alex


----------



## Iceripper (29. August 2006)

Hi,

ja die Schrift ist wirklich grausam =)
Ich würde vieleicht eine Zapfino nehmen falls dir die was sagt.
Wenn du nicht extra Geld dafür ausgeben möchtest, würde ich eine feine, elegante Handschrift nehmen.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Paraneuros (29. August 2006)

Iceripper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ja die Schrift ist wirklich grausam =)
> *Ich würde vieleicht eine Zapfino nehmen falls dir die was sagt.*
> ...



Nein mir sagt es nix...Erklär es mir doch bitte mal.Bin Wissendurstig


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. August 2006)

http://www.mattonimages.de/schriften/familie/zapfino_/

Google ist dein Freund 

Alex


----------



## Iceripper (29. August 2006)

Hi 

hier mal der Link zu der Linotype Zapfino
http://www.linotype.com/zapfino
wirklich eine sehr schöne Schrift, nur weiß ich nicht ob du für ein Banner extra über 100€ ausgeben möchtest

Gruß Andy


----------



## Paraneuros (29. August 2006)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.mattonimages.de/schriften/familie/zapfino_/
> 
> Google ist dein Freund
> 
> Alex



Danke...aber komische seite..alles in Englisch erklärt und dann steht da "WEITER LESEN"...

Naja und mein bester freund  ist der Hier


----------



## Tatjana77 (29. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
Hier meine 2 Variante.Ich bitte um ehrliche meinungen diesbezüglich.

LG
Barbara alias Tatjana


----------



## Iceripper (29. August 2006)

Hi Tatjana,

gefällt mir aufjedenfall schon viel besser als die erste Variante.
Nur hast du kein liegendes Bild, das du unter den Schriftzug setzen kannst?
Das Bild muss auch nicht Farbig sein, ein Blau oder Sepiaton würde vlt. auch gut wirken?
Aber im groben find ich diesen Entwurf recht ansprechend. Der Hinetrgrun bei der Schrift wirkt wie ein roter Vorhang, was irgendwie gut passt.

Mfg Andy


----------



## Paraneuros (29. August 2006)

Iceripper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Tatjana,
> 
> gefällt mir aufjedenfall schon viel besser als die erste Variante.
> Nur hast du kein liegendes Bild, das du unter den Schriftzug setzen kannst?
> ...



Jaja von wegen...du guckst doch nur auf die Nackte Dame da 

@Tatjana

man ich könnte bei dir einiges lernen.Also frage mich wie sauber du das hinbekommst mit dem auschneiden der Person.Sogar innerhalb der Harre..wow

ne aber im ernst es wirkt langsam besser...


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. August 2006)

Also ich fände immer noch eine liegende Position besser. Ausserdem kann man auf dem neuen Banner fast zuviel sehen (hier ist kein jugendgeschützter Bereich)

Alex

EDIT: hab mal was angehängt ausgehend von dem letzen Banner


----------

